# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Βασίλης [Agia Marina, Titan, N. Kanaris, Agios Nikolaos, Νότες Εν Πλω]

## pantelis2009

Αυτο το ΕΝ ΠΛΩ το είδα σε ναυπηγείο στη Σαλαμίνα. Ξέρει κανείς που δουλεύει και τι κάνει?? :Wink:  

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 01 07-06-2010.jpg

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 02 07-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Το "Εν πλω" Παντελή είναι πλωτό κλαμπ. Τώρα δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα. 
Ευχαριστούμε για την δόση από τον θησαυρό των Στύρων...  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

> Το "Εν πλω" Παντελή είναι πλωτό κλαμπ. Τώρα δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα. 
> Ευχαριστούμε για την δόση από τον θησαυρό των Στύρων...


 Θαναση το "Εν πλω" που ξερω εγω και ηταν πλωτό κλαμπ,ηταν ενα πολυ ομορφο μικρο ιστιοπλοικο που αραζε στο μολο της Αγ. Νικολαου και σε εκαμε βολτα μεχρι Αντιριο...αν λεμε το ιδιο,δεν ειναι αυτο της φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νότες εν Πλώ (ex. Βασίλης Ι.Μ.Ο 8969135) χρησιμοποιήθηκε αν δεν κάνω λάθος απο το Νότη Σφακιανάκη σε ημερήσιες τουρνέ με τραγούδια και ήταν παρατημένο στην Ελευσίνα. Ξαφνικά το είδα στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς και έκαναν εργασίες. Πολύ καιρό τώρα ήθελα να το ανεβάσω αλλά μία το ένα μία το άλλο το ξεχνούσα. 2 φωτο λοιπόν απο τις 07/06/2010. Όποιος ξέρει που έκανε δρομολόγιο πρίν και άλλα σχετικά ας μας πει. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες φωτο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους τις παντόφλας. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Νότες εν Πλώ (ex. Βασίλης Ι.Μ.Ο 8969135) χρησιμοποιήθηκε αν δεν κάνω λάθος απο το Νότη Σφακιανάκη σε ημερήσιες τουρνέ με τραγούδια και ήταν παρατημένο στην Ελευσίνα. Ξαφνικά το είδα στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς και έκαναν εργασίες. Πολύ καιρό τώρα ήθελα να το ανεβάσω αλλά μία το ένα μία το άλλο το ξεχνούσα. 2 φωτο λοιπόν απο τις 07/06/2010. Όποιος ξέρει που έκανε δρομολόγιο πρίν και άλλα σχετικά ας μας πει. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες φωτο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους τις παντόφλας. 
> 
> ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 01 07-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 02 07-06-2010.jpg



Αυτο το ειδες;   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtGulAfuQGA

Και αυτα;   http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...hp?lid=1139334

http://www.shippix.fotopic.net/p38693611.html

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι φίλε Νικόλα δεν τα είχα δει και σε ευχαριστώ. Όπως λέει και στο Video σάπιζε στην Ελευσίνα και στις επόμενες φωτο φαίνεται πως είχε καταντήσει. Μετά όμως βγήκε στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή στο Πέραμα απ' όπου και οι φωτο στις 28/06/2010. Η κατασκευή που είχε στην πλώρη, βγήκε και έγινε συντήρηση και βάψιμο στα ύφαλα και σε όλο το πλοίο.
Χαρισμένες σε σένα Νικόλα και όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. :Very Happy:  


ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 03 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 04 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 05 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 06 28-06-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 07 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι ήταν στις 28/6/2010 όταν βγήκε για συντήρηση. :Wink:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101440

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101441
Και έτσι το βρήκα στις 12/07/2010. Φωτο όχι καλές γιατί είναι τραβηγμένες απο την Κυνόσουρα. :Very Happy:  

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 10 12-07-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 12 12-07-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 13 12-07-2010.jpg

----------


## panagiotis78

Μια χαρά είναι οι φωτογραφίες Παντελή. Για να δούμε για που προορίζεται :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι νόμιζες φίλε panagiotis78, ότι θα σας άφηνα ανημέρωτους? Η 1η φωτο στις 17/07/2010 και οι υπόλοιπες στις 30/07/2010 πάνω απο το Απόστολος Μ. Το πλοίο το κάνανε κουκλί και όπως γράφει προορισμός του είναι η Sierra Leone!!!! και το νέο του όνομα είναι AGIOS NIKOLA!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy: . Την Δευτέρα πάω Πέραμα αλλά την Τρίτη θα πάω απο κει και αν είναι θα το φωτογραφήσω. Χαρισμένες σε Nicholas Peppas, panagiotis78, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, Nissos Mykonos, noulos, Γιάννης Τ & όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. :Razz:  

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ 14 17-07-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ (ex. AGIOS NIKOLA) 15 30-07-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ (ex. AGIOS NIKOLA) 16 30-07-2010.jpg

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ (ex. AGIOS NIKOLA) 17 30-07-2010.jpg
Του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες.

----------


## a.molos

Πριν φύγει, μην ξεχάσουν την κατάληξη -OS στην πρύμνη του πλοίου, αφού ετσι γράφει  στην πλώρη!

----------


## TOM

Καλυσπερα ,μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι το ονομα του ειναι AGIOS NIKOLAOS αφου προορισμο  οπως προαναφερατε εχει την Sierra Leone.

----------


## Thanasis89

Πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να είναι ομογενείς Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες ή τουλάχιστον χριστιανοί ορθόδοξοι... Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή ! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλοίο και κυρίως καλότυχο να είναι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σημερινή φωτο και το πλοίο είναι ακόμη εδώ. :Wink:  

ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ (ex. AGIOS NIKOLA) 19 10-08-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Μια αναπάντεχη ομολογουμένως συνάντηση ! Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος ξεκίνησε σήμερα το μεγάλο του ταξίδι... Σε συνάντησή μας με τον Ορίζοντα !

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108351

Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα, οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν βοηθούσαν !

----------


## pantelis2009

Να σε καλά φίλε Θανάση. Προχθές που μπήκα Κυνόσουρα το Αγ. Νικόλαος είχε αλλάξει θέση και το περίμενα. Μία φωτο του απο τις 28/09/2010 χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. 
Καλά ταξίδια, καλές θάλασσες και ο Αι. Νικόλας πάντα μαζί σου...... Αγιος Νικόλαος (ex Βασίλης - νότες εν πλώ) Ι.Μ.Ο 8969135. :Wink:  :Surprised:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108373

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 15/01/2011, που έκανε τη συντήρηση του. :Wink:  :Cool: 
Χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, ΤΟΜ, a.molos, panagiotis78, Νικόλα, Tasos@@@, JIMMARG75, chiotis και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz: 


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 31 15-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Νικόλαος στις 06/03/2011 φορτωμένο με νταλίκες (αγνωστο απο που) και με ανοικτό τον καταπέλτη περνόντας απο τη δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια, που έμεινε για αρκετές μέρες έτσι φορτωμένο.


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 35 06-03-2011.jpgΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 36.jpgΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 37.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο λιμάνι της Μήλου το Kanaris μετά τη σύληψη του με λαθραία τσιγάρα. Κάποιος εκεί για περισότερες φωτο;;;;;
Πηγή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πρώην _ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ - ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ_ είχε δώσει τελευταίο σήμα στο σύστημα AIS πριν δύο χρόνια, τον _Μάιο 2011_, ως _AGIOS NIKOLAOS_ με σημαία Sierra Leone, από τις ανατολικές ακτές της Ζακύνθου και με αναφερόμενο προορισμό το λιμάνι Μπαρ στο Μαυροβούνιο.

Σύμφωνα με το equasis μετονομάστηκε σε _N. KANARIS_ υπό νέα σημαία Togo και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία με έδρα την Ονδούρα, τον _Αύγουστο 2011_.

Στις χθεσινές και σημερινές ανακοινώσεις του ΥΕΝ (Ελληνική Ακτοφυλακή) αναφέρεται ότι πιάστηκε προχθές (23/3ου) στο νότιο Αιγαίο μεταφέροντας έξι φορτηγά-νταλίκες με 16.380 "κυτία" λαθραίων τσιγάρων, αλλά δεν γίνεται λόγος για το από που είχε αποπλεύσει και ποιός ήταν ο προορισμός του (αναφέρεται μόνο ότι το άλλο πλοίο, το SHENYANG I, που πιάστηκε ταυτόχρονα επίσης με φορτίο λαθραίων τσιγάρων, είχε αποπλεύσει από το Μπαρ στο Μαυροβούνιο με προορισμό την Αμμόχωστο).

Το _N. KANARIS_ παραμένει από χθες υπό κατάσχεση στο λιμάνι της Μήλου, και σε _σημερινή ανακοίνωση_ του ΥΕΝ παρατίθενται και φωτογραφίες του, _1_, _2_, _3_.

Να το δούμε και σε φωτό από τον Ιανουάριο 2011, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

05.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραμένει υπό κατάσχεση το πλοίο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της Μήλου, πλαγιοδετημένο και φορτωμένο ακόμα με τις νταλίκες όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στο παρακάτω -προ ολίγων λεπτών- screenshot από το http://webcam.milos-greece.com/

04.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

H παντοφλίτσα άλλαξε πλευρό πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι της Μήλου και έχει αποβιβάσει τις νταλίκες με το φορτίο λαθραίων τσιγάρων. Εδώ σε σημερινό screenshot από την webcam.

003.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από λόγια αλλά και από γραφειοκρατία στο Ελλάντα, άλλο τίποτα...

Τρεις μήνες μετά την κατάσχεση του πλοίου στην Μήλο, εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα (στην ίδια θέση που το βλέπουμε στο screenshot στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ) καταλαμβάνοντας την μία πλευρά της μικρής και μοναδικής προβλήτας του "λιμανιού". Λίγες ημέρες μόνο μετά την κατάληψη του πλοίου από το λιμενικό τον περασμένο Μάρτη, είχε γραφτεί στον τοπικό τύπο της Μήλου ότι επρόκειτο άμεσα (μετά την διαδικασία αποβίβασης των φορτηγών οχημάτων που μετέφερε) να μεταφερόταν το πλοίο στο Πέραμα.......

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Η γραφειοκρατία σε όλο της το μεγαλείο, αλλά μόνο με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορούν να επιβιώσουν όλοι αυτοί οι κηφίνες του Δημοσίου, που τους στηρίζει η ....κάθε Κυβέρνηση για να έχει ψήφους.
Ας το δούμε σαν ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ όταν στις 19-03-2011 ήταν για πολλές μέρες φορτωμένο (όπως γράφω και στο ποστ 17) στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς. 

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 38 19-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο απομακρύνθηκε από τον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου ρυμουλκούμενο την προηγούμενη Τρίτη (16 Ιουλίου), και ...κοσμεί πλέον με την παρουσία του την γνωστή μας Stacoco-ντάνα στον Ασπρόπυργο. 

03.jpg
_Ασπρόπυργος - 20 Ιουλίου 2013_
04.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρεις μήνες μετά, εξακολουθεί στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση στον Ασπρόπυργο.

_Ασπρόπυργος_
04.jpg
_12 Οκτ. 2013_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επτάψυχη αποδεικνύεται η 50χρονη παντοφλίτσα. Μετά την κατάσχεση της στην Μήλο το περασμένο καλοκαίρι και τον μετέπειτα παροπλισμό της στη ντάνα του Ασπρόπυργου, πουλήθηκε όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα σε πλειστηριασμό του ΟΔΔΥ και βρίσκεται πλέον στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα. 

Όπως με πληροφόρησε ο Παντελής διάφορες εργασίες γίνονται πάνω στο πλοίο, ενώ έχει σβηστεί (πιθανότατα οριστικά) και το όνομα _N. KANARIS_.

----------


## leo85

Το Όνομα του είναι τελείως σβησμένο,Και η εργασίες που έκαναν σήμερα ήτανε στον καταπέλτη.

Ν ΚΑΝΑΡΙΣ 26-12-2013 01.gif

----------


## leo85

Και το νέο όνομα ΤΙΤΑΝ  :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ΤΙΤΑΝ σήμερα το μεσημέρι τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Επίσης, πραγματοποιούνταν και εργασίες βαφής.

DSCN2164.jpg

Εδώ κι από μία άλλη πόζα δίπλα στο Άγιος Λαυρέντιος.

DSCN2167.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο στις φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Νεκτάριε δεν είναι το _ΤΙΤΑΝ_ αλλά το πρώην _ISKANDER (ALEK, ΣΩΤΗΡΑΣ, ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ)_.

Το _ΤΙΤΑΝ_ του παρόντος θέματος αναχώρησε από του Παναγιωτάκη σήμερα στις 16.00 (πηγή AIS) με αναφερόμενο προορισμό (θα δούμε αν τελικά πάει εκεί) το λιμάνι Mersin στη νότια Τουρκία.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Γιώργο! Δεν είδα να γράφει κάποιο όνομα πάνω του, έμοιαζε το σουλούπι του και λίγο... Το μπέρδεψα. 
Ας κάνει κάποιος moderator τον κόπο να το μεταφέρει στο κατάλληλο θέμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΤΙΤΑΝ_ αναχώρησε από του Παναγιωτάκη σήμερα στις 16.00 (πηγή AIS) με αναφερόμενο προορισμό (θα δούμε αν τελικά πάει εκεί) το λιμάνι Mersin στη νότια Τουρκία.


Στις 10 Ιανουαρίου έφυγε το πλοίο από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και λίγες ημέρες αργότερα κατέπλευσε πράγματι στο λιμάνι Mersin στη νότια Τουρκία. Από εκεί χάσαμε τα ίχνη του λόγω βέβαια κλειστής συσκευής AIS, αλλά μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες επανεμφανίστηκε νοτιοδυτικά της Κρήτης (σαν να ερχόταν από βόρεια Αφρική), και με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες της τάξης των 3 - 5 Knots επέστρεψε και πάλι στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα μόλις σήμερα το πρωί, στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο από όπου είχε αναχωρήσει πριν ένα μήνα.

----------


## leo85

Όπως τα λες Γιώργο !!! άλλα δεν ήρθε σαν Τιτάν..... άλλα σαν Αγ Μαρίνα.
Σήμερα το πρωί στου Παναγιωτάκη. 

ΑΓ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 8-2-2014 01.gif ΑΓ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ 8-2-2014 02.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελικά το πράγμα καταντάει αστείο. Μέσα στα τρία τελευταία χρόνια  η παντοφλίτσα έχει αλλάξει πέντε (!!!) ονόματα και δυο τρεις ξένες σημαίες ευκαιρίας. ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ - AGIOS NIKOLAOS - N. KANARIS - TITAN - AG. MARINA. Τα δύο τελευταία μάλιστα σε διάστημα λιγότερο του ενός μηνός. Μένει να δούμε πότε θα .....ξαναμετονομαστεί και .....πως και για ποιόν λόγο θα το ξαναακούσουμε.......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε από του Παναγιωτάκη την Δευτέρα (10/2ου) και χθες το μεσημέρι έδωσε το τελευταίο μέχρι στιγμής στίγμα του στο AIS με το νέο του όνομα, _AG. MARINA_, αλλά με ίδια σημαία Togo, δυτικά της Κρήτης και με προορισμό το _Port Said_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε (και αυτό). 

Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε δυτικά της Κρήτης νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί (πρώτες πρωινές ώρες), και πιθανότατα από ότι διαβάζουμε στο δελτίο τύπου του υπουργείου, βρισκόταν και πάλι σε ταξίδι μεταφοράς λαθραίων τσιγάρων. Να θυμίσουμε ότι το πάλαι ποτέ _ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ - ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ_ είχε πιαστεί τον περασμένο Μάρτιο ως _N. KANARIS_ και πάλι για παρόμοια υπόθεση και είχε κατασχεθεί (δες παλαιότερα ποστ).




> ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ - ΑΡΧΗΓΕΙΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ – ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΦΥΛΑΚΗΣ
> 
> Πέμπτη, 24 Απριλίου 2014
> 
> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
> 
> Επιχείρηση εντοπισμού αγνοουμένων μελών πληρώματος Φ/Γ «AG.MARINA» σημαίας Τόνγκο 30 ν.μ. δυτικά της Κρήτης
> 
>             Το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης έλαβε πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα κλήση κινδύνου από ραδιοφάρο ένδειξης θέσεως κινδύνου πλοίου (EPIRB) του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ  ανοικτού τύπου «AG.MARINA» σημαίας Τόνγκο, το οποίο έπλεε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή 30 ν.μ. Δυτικά της Κρήτης.
> ...


_Πηγή_

----------


## despo

> Να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε (και αυτό). 
> 
> Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε δυτικά της Κρήτης νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί (πρώτες πρωινές ώρες), και πιθανότατα από ότι διαβάζουμε στο δελτίο τύπου του υπουργείου, βρισκόταν και πάλι σε ταξίδι μεταφοράς λαθραίων τσιγάρων. Να θυμίσουμε ότι το πάλαι ποτέ _ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ - ΝΟΤΕΣ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ_ είχε πιαστεί τον περασμένο Μάρτιο ως _N. KANARIS_ και πάλι για παρόμοια υπόθεση και είχε κατασχεθεί (δες παλαιότερα ποστ).
> 
> 
> 
> _Πηγή_


Εκτος των πλοίων τέτοιου τύπου που πουλιούνται για συγκεκριμένο σκοπό στις διάφορες γωνιές της γης,είχα και εγω πάντα την απορία τι μπορεί να μεταφέρουν εκτος του συγκεκριμένου, πλοία οπως πρωην Θάσος 2/Ωρίων/Μιθριδάτης που συνεχώς αλλάζουν ονόματα και περιφέρονται στα γύρω μας μέρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στο παρακάτω screenshot που πήρα μόλις πριν λίγα λεπτά (22.35) από το marinetraffic, συνεχίζονται μέχρι και αυτήν την ώρα οι έρευνες για την ανεύρεση των τριών αγνοουμένων ναυτικών. Μεγάλη και ιερή η αλληλεγγύη τέτοιες ώρες ανάμεσα στους ναυτικούς, και να υπογραμμίσουμε ότι όλα αυτά τα πλοία που εμφανίζονται εντός του κύκλου στο screenshot, βρίσκονται στην περιοχή από νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί, όπως πολύ εύκολα μπορεί κανείς να διαπιστώσει αν κοιτάξει τα "ίχνη" της πορείας τους στο AIS. 

02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Κρίμα .....πάει και αυτό. Τελικά σώθηκαν οι τρεις ναυτικοί?????  
Έτσι για να υπάρχει στο θέμα με όλα του τα ονόματα, ας το δούμε σαν TITAN όταν στις 09-01-2014 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (TITAN) 47 09-01-2014.jpg

----------

